# whats wrong with my betta? red marks on body



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

bruising or sickness? he tries to move but ends up laying on his side. he was totally fine 8hrs ago


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tank params?


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Tank params?


everything is 0 with an 8.8 ph. the breeders use the same water so i doubt its the ph. i do have exposed brown fluorite in half the tank, but the betta has been in there for almost a whole week, so i dont think it scratched itself.

the betta does however has a white ...cloud on its side. just like that white algae you get with rotting plant matter


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be colunmaris, but his fins look decent. Or it may be fungus. I suggest looking here: betta diseases go by his symptoms and treat accordingly.


----------



## brad138 (Apr 6, 2015)

he died. damn petsmart =[


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Rip .


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor thing  May he swim in peace.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

brad138 said:


> he died. damn petsmart =[


I'm sorry for you loss


----------

